# Flying Enterprise



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Good morning Gentlemen,

I wish to model a 1/1200 scale Liberty Ship Type C1-B as The Flying Enterprise of 1952 in the colours of Isbrandtsen Company. There are numerous black and white photos of her showing details, but I have never come across a colour photo. Does anyone know where I might find one, or info on company colours? There are a couple of other Isbrandtsen Company ships in colour in the gallery, but the photos of the Flying Enterprise sinking suggest a solid 'buff' coloured funnel, not the colours as shown on other company ships. In the absence of other photos I shall go along with these, but photos, showing deck colour would be good.

Thanks,

John T


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

John *this* and also *this*, may or may not help...


----------



## barnsey (Apr 19, 2007)

*Flying Enterprise model ... scratch built*

Here is a fine small scratch built model of Flying Enterprise


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Great help, thank you Gentlemen.

John T


----------

